

Ludum Dare game programming competition grew massively bigger - 1401 entries - willvarfar
http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-23/?action=preview

======
swah
I don't get why your post (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3883263>: Show
HN: made a game you can play safely at work - Disguised as Eclipse) don't
appear. I just see your posts on HackerFollow.com and then can't open them.

~~~
willvarfar
I deleted it since it wasn't getting upvoted. Just tidying up. Sorry.
<http://williame.github.com/ludum_dare_23_tiny_world/>

I hope you enjoy playing it :)

~~~
swah
Oh, ok, you're kind of A/B testing the time for sending your posts :)

~~~
willvarfar
Indeed
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/18839832580/reddi...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/18839832580/reddit-
vs-hacker-news-vs-twitter)

But honestly, I think this game won't be so popular even if I resubmit

